# Maratac Custom Head/emitter wanted



## billwilson (Feb 3, 2012)

hi
i have a Maratac AAA
i would like a "white" emitter/head (sorry new here)

I have a olight i3 with a nice white light on hi

Maratac is real yellow compared

Also, like the fact that the maratac is on Hi on first twist vs two for the i3

thanx in advance

bw


----------



## jake royston (Feb 3, 2012)

I can mod it with a different tint led if thats what your looking for...
are you wanting a warm, cool white, neutral, Hi CRI???


----------



## billwilson (Feb 4, 2012)

jake royston said:


> I can mod it with a different tint led if thats what your looking for...
> are you wanting a warm, cool white, neutral, Hi CRI???



GREAT!!!

will have to research and see colors
- do you change emitter on maratac?

on the olight i3, can it be programed to hi med low from low med high?
the emitter color on the i 3 is great


----------



## jake royston (Feb 5, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## billwilson (Feb 15, 2012)

Got my Maratac back from The Jakester
It Rocks
Nice white light, lumens higher

Wound up with several AAA's
Micro Stream, Oligh i3 and ITP A3
already had Fenix LDo1 and Eo1 and 4Sevens Revo

Like the look and feel of the Maratac best
Heavy knurl on the twisty
Hi beam on first twist


----------

